# Hoping for advice for a light on a tight budget



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all! Tax refund arrived *w3 so I really want to get a new light for my 20 gal tall tank. I am also planning on getting a glass top. Problem is I can only spend $50-100 on the light. I know that isn't a lot but I'm hoping some of you have bought lights recently for that price and are happy with them. Read info on here and looked at Big Al's online but I just got confused and I don't want to buy the wrong light for my plants. Saw some LEDs that looked pretty neat and they had the night light feature which was pretty cool but not sure how bright LEDs really are...

Any help is appreciated!! thanks! :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Let Craigslist be your guide!

Try for a T5HO if you can. New fixtures go for about $80-$150 for a 20 gallon. My Nova Extreme 48W T5HO was $90 at my LFS (came with 2 bulbs), and the bulbs go for around $20 each.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Was gonna say Craiglist also, I'm in the UK but ive heard folks from teh US mention it a good few times, the price of some of the fish stuff is that high in some cases second hand is a really good option.

I got my T5 light unit for £70 second hand it costs about 3 times that amount brand new, my sister-in-law got a Hallide unti for £70 also and they cose stupid amounts of money new.

Ive been to countless web topics and you would be suprised the amount of folks who buy second hand.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you! Unfortunately not much on CL except super expensive lights that are too long anyway. Guy is this what you have?

Nova Extreme T5 High Output X2 Lighting Fixtures > Saltwater > 18"

The link says saltwater but I was considering the freshwater version that is 24" long...


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

You get tropical fish versions on that website Freshwater Aqualight T5 Series Double Linear Strip Light


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Niki7 said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately not much on CL except super expensive lights that are too long anyway. Guy is this what you have?
> 
> Nova Extreme T5 High Output X2 Lighting Fixtures > Saltwater > 18"
> 
> The link says saltwater but I was considering the freshwater version that is 24" long...


That's the one, but I got the freshwater one. I would suggest a daylight 10000K and a gro light, 6700K, as the 2 bulbs.

I also have a Lux meter, will be taking measurements (hopefully) this weekend.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have one from here on my 29g 2F/2Bulbs fixtures. Pretty happy with it so far. Not too much light, but enough to do the job. Go too much higher on a tank that size and you just ask for issues.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

If you really want something cheap that will work, go to home depot and look at their under the counter flourescent fixtures. I picked up a T5 for 12 bucks. If you have two or three then you should be good. You can pick up a 6500K lamp at a local fish store for about 10 or so bucks. Otherwise, go on ebay and look for some 5x7 safelight fixtures and remove the red filter (which is so easy its rediculous). You can mount them on a wall or take the mount off and have the rest on top. Then you can add some high watt CFLs on it (26 watts work well). You'll only need two for that 20 gallon. You'll spend 40-60 bucks that way.


----------



## Hutch (Nov 16, 2010)

I've heard other say good things about the ahsupply power compact fluorescent lights. You would have to build your own housing for the light but the 55w 22in setup costs $45 for the kit plus $18 for the bulb. Not too bad compared to some of the T5HO lighting setups. 

I might order one of the smaller kits for my 10 gallon planted tank. 

36 or 55 watt Bright Kits


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I've also heard the compact flourescents last longer than the others before needing replacement. 

About the LEDs, be sure you dont purchase a system that has less than 1 watt Leds. The minimum is 1 watt before the LED's output is too low to be useful without having large numbers of them. I think it's marineland that has the better leds in their lighting system. They would be a great choice. If you cant afford one of those, build one. You only need about 12 1 watt leds for your lightly planted tank and they're 4 dollars a piece. A power source to run them would be about 35 bucks and you'll just have to find some aluminum for a heat sink. So maybe 100 bucks can get you an led system that will last upwards of 11 years before needing to be replaced. Hell of a savings if you ask me.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Kens Fish Lighting [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*DEEP BLUE PRO DOUBLE T-5 HO LIGHT STRIPS WITH MOONLIGHTS*[/FONT]
untitled1


----------



## Eric Liu (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I am the sales manager of a led aquarium light manufacturer, hoping that i can help you with that , i can recommend you our patented led aquarium lights bar which cost vary from 24-53 usd ,welcome to visit our site Led grow light-LED Aquarium Light-Led lamp-Led Spot Light-Lighting-lights- Shenzhen-China-cidly , please add my skype: cidly16 or msn :[email protected] , i would like to tell you more information about aquarium lights


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

For my 55gallon , I purchased 2 shop lights at the hardware store, and 4 6700k GE bulbs, and some pine. I use the pine on the side of the tank and a strip across the back to help support the set up. The whole ticket was about $60.00 and my plants do very well.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Eric Liu said:


> Hi, I am the sales manager of a led aquarium light manufacturer, hoping that i can help you with that , i can recommend you our patented led aquarium lights bar which cost vary from 24-53 usd ,welcome to visit our site Led grow light-LED Aquarium Light-Led lamp-Led Spot Light-Lighting-lights- Shenzhen-China-cidly , please add my skype: cidly16 or msn :[email protected] , i would like to tell you more information about aquarium lights


Do you have pricing for the aquarium models?


----------



## Eric Liu (Mar 3, 2011)

yes , i have , please tell me your email address, i will sent it to you the price list and cata:fish10:lpgue


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

your email address you posted doesnt work.


----------



## Eric Liu (Mar 3, 2011)

i have two [email protected] [email protected] please try it again:fish5:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Eric, please also help members with questions about lighting, not only be here to promote your business without being a site participant or sponsor. Thanks for your understanding, too many complaints are coming in.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

On the cheap, hit up home depot,lowes,menards,ect,ect.
If you want HO lighting, hit up ebay, I got a coralife 48"T5HO for 45 shipped with bulbs, petco has the bulbs for it for under 15 each.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the great advice! I decided on the Nova Extreme T5HO 48 watt with 10K and freshwater bulbs (one of each). It's one I had seen a couple months ago and liked, Guy actually has this light, and many of you agreed that T5HO was the way to go on a budget. Not LEDs but maybe next time for those. Found it online for $69 with free shipping. Will let you all know how it goes!!

I wish I was handy - I might have tried to make one given all the options that many of you explained, but I am not that clever I'm afraid. If I were done with school for the semester I might try it but I am right in the thick of it at the moment. 

Thanks again, really appreciate it. you guys rock! *h/b


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I run a 6700K and a 10K in mine just fine, my plants grow like crazy without the Co2, my reds and purple plants flourish.


----------



## Eric Liu (Mar 3, 2011)

ok thanks for your kind advice , i will ....:goldfish:


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I run a 6700K and a 10K in mine just fine, my plants grow like crazy without the Co2, my reds and purple plants flourish.


Excellent! Thank you! I do have a few purple/red plants so that sounds like it will be perfect for them.


----------



## chasethis1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out Aquatraders.com. they have a nice selection of lighting systems that are very reasonable. I have had no problems with any of the lighting that I have purchased from them. The only challenge is they run out of stock very quickly so you have to keep checking back. They are easy to deal with and fast too.

Good Luck


----------

